# Bill Simmons on Doc Rivers (plus 82games.com response)



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Doc Rivers stinks as an NBA coach.
> 
> After watching him butcher my favorite team for 15 months and 134 games, I feel pretty comfortable making that assessment. On the surface, Doc seems fine. He always dresses nicely, his interviews are good, and his "Come on, guys, let's go!" clap ranks among the best in the league. When his team blows a winnable game -- which happens often, by the way -- you can always count on him to look sufficiently disappointed, almost like how Tony Almeida looks on "24" whenever Jack decides to disobey him. Doc has that look down pat. And if you weren't paying attention, you would almost think that he wasn't the problem here.
> 
> ...


It's a big article: read the rest
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060112


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

This stands out...



> Eight categories show if your NBA coach is in over his head. Call it the Bad Coaching Index:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

i just read it, what can i say, the guys on the $$money$$


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

This thread needed a thumbs up icon, and now it's got it. 

Finally, there's someone who understands what Glen is doing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Holy...this column is not only true, but it's hilarious.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

One of the best Celtic-related articles in recent memory.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Wow...

This article is pure gold...

:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Anyone else see a little _Family Guy_ in his posts?



> Playing his heart out every night, playing the most efficient basketball of his career, Pierce stands out the same way Tom Hanks stood out in late-'80s movies like "The Money Pit" and "Turner and Hooch."


The flashbacks are money.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

I hate how BSPN incorporates BS Lakers stuff into everything..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Great article. He's right about Glen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*



thekid said:


> I hate how BSPN incorporates BS Lakers stuff into everything..


 Bill Simmons lives in LA now: he's a frank guy and not about ESPN


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*



Pioneer10 said:


> It's a big article: read the rest
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060112


Simmons grew a brain i guess.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

82games.com's response.

http://82games.com/simmons.htm


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*



Premier said:


> 82games.com's response.
> 
> http://82games.com/simmons.htm


Oh wow...great job by them. Beautiful.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Simmons is spot on. 
How can Doc???? has started so many posts here alone that it staggers the imagination. 

I've never coached pro, but I've coached, and some of the basic subbing moves, clock management, 
etc. that he fails to grasp make me want to :curse: 

I personally think that if you're a pro coach and you forget you're out of times outs, you should be fined by the NBA. 

I think if you don't get the concept of offense/defense, you should coach golf. 

1,3,5 and arguably 8 can be summed up thusly: He has no clue how to teach a team to be better defenders.

I'd go on, but it's Friday and I AM outta here. Everybody have a good one! :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Prem remember how last year you were all over Banks becuase he was ranked higher on 82 games?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

That wasn't the only reason.

I still like Banks...very much so. Delonte, though, has improved greatly as a basketball player so I don't see the need of singling the other point guard out when they have both proven that they are capable backup point guards at the very least. 82games.com does a great job of providing analytical statistics. It's how you interpret them. Also, no statistics website showed Banks being an elite point guard. That wasn't even my own personal opinion. Others stated he could be a star in the league; I *never* went farther than "good starting point guard or good backup like Bobby Jackson" (paraphrasing of course). If you want me to waste my time, I could look for my previous posts...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*

Billy Simmons is my hero. His book is the funniest thing I've read in a long time. And, as usual, he's right on the MONAY


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bill Simmons really lays the wood onto Doc*



Premier said:


> One of the best Celtic-related articles in recent memory.


Word. I agree with Simmons that if I had to make a decision soon, it'd be to fire Doc Rivers, as much as I wouldn't want to do that to him - he seems like a nice guy - but it's necessary.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*82games.com Article on How Bad the Celtics are...*

http://82games.com/simmons.htm

Check it out.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Checked it out. Bill is right (as usual).


----------

